# Monte Schlako und Co



## zeitweiser (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Saarlandbiker
Wie sieht es aus mit der Befahrung unserer Schlakenhalden?
Jetzt wo die Rennen und CTF´s alle gefahren sind und der Sommerurlaub
längst vergessen ist braucht der Körper langsam wieder Dampf auf dem Kessel.
Wenn die Alpen so weit weg sind bleiben nur noch diese Berge um etwas alpines Feeling zu bekommen.
Hier ein paar Beispiele die sich wirklich lohnen   

1 . Monte Schlako in Püttlingen  von 2 Seiten  befahrbar
    Rechts von der Tennishalle geht es einmal extrem steil direkt Richtung    
    Gipfel.der zweite Weg geht links davon langsam ansteigend bis zum Gipfel.
    Nur am Schluss wird es etwas heftiger l
    Oben angekommen wird man bei guter Sicht belohnt mit einem phantastischen Ausblick auf das ganze Saarland
2. Schlakenhalde an der Russhütte in SB  nähe A623 und Ludwigspark
Auffahrt beginnt kurz nach der Fischbachbrücke links in den Wald.
Der Anstieg ist zum Schluss ziemlich heftig ,lohnt sich aber aufgrund der Aussicht allemal.
3. Bergehalde Ensdorf
  Einfahrt vom Ort oder aus Richtung Neubaugebiet am Schwimmbad.
  Bis kurz vor dem Gipfel ist diese Strecke durchgehend befahrbar.
  Bei den Förderbändern ist dann Schluss mit 22/34 .
  Stossen bis zum Gipfel und die grandiose Aussicht über das Saartal und in das Nordsaarland geniessen.


 Wer hat noch Tips von Halden die befahrbar sind !


----------



## carloz (18. Oktober 2004)

@zeitweiser: Die Hostenbacher Alpen hätte ich noch  Die kleineren sind begeh-/befahrbar aber auch mit Treppen. Kann man aber auch runterjackern  Die großen sind wegen der Steilheit leider nur begehbar ! Aber man müsste das mal testen. Außerdem sind letztere durch Zäune gschützt und das betreten fällt unter Hausfriedensbruch... (who cares )
Die Trails auf den legalen Halden sind zwar kurz, aber schön 
Die kann man mitnehmen, wenn man eh schon in Ensdorf isch !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoR_1 (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo *zeitweiser*!

Ja... da gibt es die ein oder andere Halde... 
Ich schlage dir einfach vor, dass WIR (ein paar Haldenfreunde und ich) dir alles, was Spaß macht, mal zeigen.

Es wird dir ganz bestimmt gefallen!!! (Soviel kann ich dir versprechen)  

Wie haste denn Zeit.

@all: Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Interesse an einer legalen Haldentour.
Ist für diese Jahreszeit ein prima Techniktraining! Limit? 
Ich würde mich sogar als Guide anbieten.  

Bestimmt ist Carlos mit im Boot... dann lern ich dich auch mal kennen.

Mit irren Grüßen
LoR_1


----------



## leeqwar (18. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo *zeitweiser*!
> 
> Ja... da gibt es die ein oder andere Halde...
> Ich schlage dir einfach vor, dass WIR (ein paar Haldenfreunde und ich) dir alles, was Spaß macht, mal zeigen.
> ...



wochelang hört man nix vom lor_1 und dann fällt das stichwort "halde" und siehe da...


----------



## Wiseman (18. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo *zeitweiser*!
> 
> Ja... da gibt es die ein oder andere Halde...
> Ich schlage dir einfach vor, dass WIR (ein paar Haldenfreunde und ich) dir alles, was Spaß macht, mal zeigen.
> ...


An alle die LoR_1 nicht kennen:
Sollten jemals die Worte "Halde", "Guide" und "Spass" in einem Satz von ihm fallen, dann ist für alle, die noch etwas zu verlieren haben (Familienplanung, Leben, etc) äusserste Vorsicht angesagt 
Für alle anderen ist es einfach nur  und ich schliesse mich euch hiermit an 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## LoR_1 (18. Oktober 2004)

@leeqwar: Das Zauberwort, leeq,... das Zauberwort 

@wise: Prima... ich freu mich schon! Den Post von leeqwar hab ich eben so aufgefaßt, dass er es auch fast nicht mehr abwarten kann... 
Dann wären wir (zeitweiser, Carlos, wise, leeqwar und ich) schon 5!!! Super! 
Einer ruft telefonisch nach Hilfe, einer stillt die Blutung, die anderen weisen den Hubschrauber ein. Passt! 

NEIN!!! @zeitweiser: Lass dir da mal keine Angst machen. ICH passe auf dich auf!!!

Das wird bestimmt ein riesen SPASS, wenn ich auf der HALDE GUIDE spiele. 

Müssen wir nur noch nen Termin finden. Aber das sollte ja keine Problem sein.


----------



## 007ike (18. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt muß ich hier mal für LoR_1 eintreten, er zwingt doch niemanden, der zeigt einem nur wo was wie gehen könnte!  

Und hierbei ist er unschlagbar! Da wird er nur von seiner Weg erfind Methode übertroffen!


----------



## carloz (18. Oktober 2004)

also ich muss klarstellen, dass ich mich hüten werde und mit meinem Reibeisen da son Harakiri (oder wie hieß das japanische Gericht noch gleich ?  ) Berg runterbretzel  Ich fahr zwar ab und an mal Treppen, aber das ist mir bekanntes Terrain und ich bin da ja Leie drinne, wenn ich da so die Spezialisten hier hör   
Schaumerma...nehm ich noch 2 Mann Verstärkung mit...kollega fährt auch immer und überall runter *gg*

@lor: Wo wären denn deine Halden ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## leeqwar (18. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Post von leeqwar hab ich eben so aufgefaßt, dass er es auch fast nicht mehr abwarten kann...
> Dann wären wir (zeitweiser, Carlos, wise, leeqwar und ich) schon 5!!! Super!
> Einer ruft telefonisch nach Hilfe, einer stillt die Blutung, die anderen weisen den Hubschrauber ein. Passt!



he he, ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich im nachhinein ein wenig geärgert habe, die halden-abfahrt letztens auf der tour mit´m gemorje in richtung nk ausgelassen zu haben. aber die reifen und vorallem die bremsen sind am ende. momentan liegt daher der bock zerlegt in der ecke  
ich denke(und hoffe), dass ich in rodalben wieder dabei sein werde


----------



## Uwe G. (18. Oktober 2004)

Ja genau!!!!! Halden!!!!

Da waren wir schon lange nicht mehr!!!  Das Macht immer Spaß (obwohl ich nicht der totesmutige Felskantenspringer bin)

Aber so 'ne Halde runterschmirgeln hat was!!!! ... wie z. B. am Holymountain die Nordwand!!! Die hat was!!!

Bis dann dann,

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## leeqwar (18. Oktober 2004)

Uwe G. schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie z. B. am Holymountain die Nordwand!!! Die hat was!!!




ich übersetze mal für den armen threaderöffner:
holymountain = halde an der a623
nordwand = falllinie auf der stadtzugewandten seite

stimmt doch so oder ?   

@uwe: warst du eigentlich mal auf der halde bei schöneck ?

und:
gibt es eigentlich noch den samstags-treff ? auch den winter über ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (18. Oktober 2004)

Haldentour? da bin ich doch direkt dabei! alleine schon wegen der Aussicht   

Auf der Püttliner ("Naherholungsgebiet" (  ) Espenwald) und auf der an der A623 war ich schon, Ensdorf hab ich irgendwie keinen Einstieg gefunden...

Also: sagt rechtzeitig bescheid und ich bin dabei! (und Carloz bekommen wir dann auch noch überredet!)

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (18. Oktober 2004)

Ei daZ iZ ja ma gayshmayditsch  Wenn soviele nicht-todesmutige mitbügeln, dann will ich auch ma nich so sein. Also Püttlingen / Köllerbach und Ensdorf würden mich doch sehr interessieren !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MartinM (19. Oktober 2004)

Das darf doch nicht war sein
jetzt sitze ich hier am ende der Welt in Taiwan
schütte jeden Tag mit unserer anlage Halden auf und habe hier kein Fahrrad um da runter zu fahren !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Und dann treffen sich im good old Saarland alle leutz zusammen um die schönen Haldenabfahrten für diesen Winter einzuweihen

Ich hoffe das ich wenigsten ab ende des Monats wieder dabei sein kann
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie man sich auf ein fahrrad setzt 

Ich wünsche euch viel spass auf den halden

@LoR schick nicht zu viele über die Stufe

@Alle 

vertraut michael
auch wenn es nicht immer so aussieht als ob er weiß was er macht 


Grüße ins Saarland
MartinM


----------



## Moose (19. Oktober 2004)

Hal(d)t!
Nicht ohne Moose!

Wenn da jemand fährt, ohne mir Bescheid zu sagen bin ich sauer!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Oktober 2004)

aufi geets junggggs so kann`s weitergehn
wer hätte das gedacht 
auf´m mte schlako bin ich mindestens einmal die Woche.
dann schaut meine feierabendrunde so aus
kurbele von wadgassen nach bous am ortsausgang richtung kloster heiligenborn am kloster rechts vorbei über den spielplatz.
Zauntür aufstossen und ab gehts über den Klostertrail richtung herman röchling höhe,nach einmündung auf den hauptweg weiter bergauf an der schützhütte vorbei danach rechts halten am hang entlang ca 1 km eben
danach abwärts fast bis zur B51 runter nach scharfer rechtskurve wieder links halten ca.150m wieder links und nochmal hoch zur hrh oben Strasse überqueren 150 hinter der schranke trail rechts hoch richtung wasserturm,am hauptweg wieder links weiter bergauf weiter geradeaus richtung wasserturm links am turm vorbei nächster abzweig links und abwärts richtung  hunderdressurplatz nach der schranke rechts ca 50m über teer 
jetzt heisst es aufpassen an den villen des völklinger kreuzbergs geht ein schmaler weg an einer mauer vorbei diesen weg nehmen wir nicht,sondern ca 3m weiter links geht der wildparktrail abwärts   juccchuuuu
weiter gehts am wildpark vorbei abwäts an der fussgängerampel andere seite schräg rechts in den wald  ca.200mlinks über brücke köllerbach danach links nächste rechts brücke über köllertalradweg rechts nächste links und dann immer gradeaus bis zum ende an der püttlinger kompostierungsanlage jetzt
links über teer geradeaus richtung ritterstrasse immer geradeaus bis zur kirche dann hauptstrasse rechts folgen richtung riegelsberg nach linkskurve links ab schachtstrasse am ende über fussgängerbrücke  in das gebiet des monte schlako hauptweg folgen bis erster abzweig links hoch geht weg geht zwischen kleinem und grossem monte durch danach wieder abwärts oberhalb sportplatz beginnt der aufstieg rechts hoch 1.variante rechts für mich nicht fahrbar
2.variante leichter anstieg windet sich fast 270° um die halde oben vor dem gipfel noch einmal etwas heftiger aber fahrbar 
oben weiss man dann wofür man es gemacht hat.
für den downhill gibt es ein paar verschiedene varianten
so jungs das war meine monte tour .
jetzt zeigt mal was ihr noch so im bunker habt  raus damit


----------



## Uwe G. (20. Oktober 2004)

@Alle 

vertraut michael
auch wenn es nicht immer so aussieht als ob er weiß was er macht 


Hääää... wie ging denn das jetzt?????   Ich wollte was zitieren..... Naja... egal!!!

Jeder der mit LoR_1 fährt muss nur eines wissen!!! Wenn der Michael mal vor einer Abfahrt sagt, "Da kann man was falsch machen", wird es komisch. 

Dann checkt vorher euere Unfallversicherung aud die Klausel "Blödsinn mit dem Tretrad"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoR_1 (22. Oktober 2004)

@zeitweiser:
ähm... ja... so ähnlich! Ich sehe, du hast dir wirklich viel Mühe gegeben. 
Leider kann ich dir die geplante Tour nicht derart detaiiert beschreiben... unter anderem, weil ich die Gegend in der wir fahren werden, einfach nicht genau kenne. Die Tourgestaltung hat somit oft viel mit Glück zu tun... 
Wiseman´s "Lasstihnaufkeinenfallvorfahren"-Trauma scheint da auch was mit zu tun zu haben. 
Ich versprech dir aber, dir alles genau zu zeigen(!!!), wenn ich´s hier schon nicht aufschreiben kann. Okay?

@all:
Wann habt ihr denn Zeit?
Vorschlag: Wochenende 30 oder 31.10

???


----------



## Wiseman (22. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tourgestaltung hat somit oft viel mit Glück zu tun...
> Wiseman´s "Lasstihnaufkeinenfallvorfahren"-Trauma scheint da auch was mit zu tun zu haben.
> 
> @all:
> ...


Ich musste mich nur dran gewöhnen, mittlerweile geht es ja und ziehe dich nur damit auf 

am 30. ist eine Tour in Rodalben geplant dann käme für mich nur der 31. in Frage. Gutes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MartinM (22. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> @zeitweiser:
> ähm... ja... so ähnlich! Ich sehe, du hast dir wirklich viel Mühe gegeben.
> Leider kann ich dir die geplante Tour nicht derart detaiiert beschreiben... unter anderem, weil ich die Gegend in der wir fahren werden, einfach nicht genau kenne. Die Tourgestaltung hat somit oft viel mit Glück zu tun...
> Wiseman´s "Lasstihnaufkeinenfallvorfahren"-Trauma scheint da auch was mit zu tun zu haben.
> ...




Hi LoR1

wie sieht es mal mit ner Nachtbike Haldentour aus
Ich bin wohl ab dem 28. wieder im Lande und muss ueber einen Monat Sportloses Leben aufholen

Gruesse aus Taiwan
und Viel Spass bei eurer Haldentour

MartinM


----------



## LoR_1 (22. Oktober 2004)

FUC*!!! Das hab ich ganz vergessen...
und wirklich schlimm ist, dass ich Moose gerade erst vor 2 Tagen danach gefragt hab... 

Somit scheidet 30.10 für mich auch aus. 
Rodalben ist immer einen Besuch wert!!! (...wenn ich mitfahren darf,... ich mach auch nichts kaputt) 
(kann in meinem Pkw evtl. noch ein paar Räder mitnehmen)

@martin:
Das mit der N8bikehaldentour geht klar.


----------



## domme (22. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> FUC*!!! Das hab ich ganz vergessen...
> und wirklich schlimm ist, dass ich Moose gerade erst vor 2 Tagen danach gefragt hab...
> 
> Somit scheidet 30.10 für mich auch aus.
> ...



Hallo an alle! Schoene Gruesse von Kreta! Jetzt bin ich seit Jahren mal wieder im Urlaub weit weg von den Biketrails im Lande und dann kommt so eine Diskussion auf! Ich will auch mit!!!

Ausserdem: LoR_1: ich vertraue dir!   

Wann legen wir denn los? Sorry, falls ein Termin schon feststeht, kann hier nur kurz das Internet nutzen und habe nicht alles komplett gelesen! Ausserdem steht mir nur eine griechische Tastatur zur Verfuegung!!!   

Viele Gruesse aus der Sonne: 28 Grad und blauer Himmel!


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Freunde des Haldensports
Ich stelle fest , alle infiziert.
Ziel meines Beitrags ist es eine zusammenhängende Tour über 3 Halden zusammenzustellen. es bieten sich an 
1. Püttlingen,Rußhütte und Göttelborn
Wer hat Ahnung wie es in Göttelborn geht?
2.Püttlingen ,Hostenbach ,Ensdorf
Die 1. Tour hat das Zeug die 1000hm Grenze zu knacken. Km schätze 35-40
Die 2. Tour ist aufgrund der Fahrt durch das Saartal etwas flacher, könnte aber von Calosz ( der sollte in diesem Bereich Experte sein)noch mit ein Paar feinen Trails im Warndt gewürzt werden.
Nächstes Wochenende kommt bei mir nur der 1.November in Frage.
Ansonsten möchte ich noch wert darauf legen ,daß die Tour wirklich fahrbar ist.Extreme Abfahrten Schlackehalde senkrecht abwärts ist nicht so mein Ding.
Für mich liegt die Herausforderung eher im Hochkommen.

Stillstand heißt kein Fortschritt


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo !

Die Halde in Göttelborn kenn´ich zwar nicht, aber auf dem Weg von der Russhütte könnte man ein Abstecher zum Kraftwerk Weiher machen (liegt ja auf dem Weg, wenn man sich Quierschied hochquält  ...), da gibts unterhalb ne tolle "Mondlandschaft" mir schönen  Trails.   

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## chris84 (22. Oktober 2004)

der 1. November wäre doch gar kein so schlechter Termin... Wenns Wetter passt wäre ich an dem Tag dabei. 

Das mit den 2 Touren ist auch gut, in einer Tour von Ensdorf über Püttlingen nach SB ist für die Jahreszeit wohl etwas weit...

gibts in Göttelborn eine befahrbare Halde? ich glaube nicht dass da viel Befahrbar ist...

Da die Halden doch örtlich recht begrenzt sind dürfte das mit fahrbar und nicht fahrbar kein Problem sein, wer will kann sich runterstürzen wo er will, unten trifft man sich auf jeden Fall nochmal   

Treffpunkt Püttlingen wäre als ausgangspunkt ganz gut. Möglich wäre auch Riegelsberg an der Saarbahnhaltestelle oder so. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2004)

kehren müsste man noch...


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Oktober 2004)

Freunde des haldenspochts
jetzt mal buutttter bei de Fischhe.  
Treffpunkt: Montag 01.11 8.30 Parkplatz an der Landstrasse von Rgb nach 
Saarbrücken und Fischbach ca. 200m nach der Autobahnunterführung auf der rechten Seite.
Geplante Halden
Rußhütte, Göttelborn und Püttlingen.
Wer ist dabei?
Hostenbacher Alpen habe ich probiert, aber kein Loch im Zaun gefunden.
Wer hat noch einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domme (27. Oktober 2004)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Freunde des haldenspochts
> jetzt mal buutttter bei de Fischhe.
> Treffpunkt: Montag 01.11 8.30 Parkplatz an der Landstrasse von Rgb nach
> Saarbrücken und Fischbach ca. 200m nach der Autobahnunterführung auf der rechten Seite.
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Werde ich mir reservieren. Die Hostenbacher sind verlockend aber da wurden wir mal gaaaaaaaaaaanz bös verjagt. Frag' mal LoR_1. War das ein Spaß. Ich würde den Einstieg über die Halde in Göttelborn wählen und erkläre mich als alter Riegelsberger bereit, eine kleine schöne Tour zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## chris84 (27. Oktober 2004)

super, dann halte ich mir den Termin auch mal frei (falls ich um die Uhrzeit nach Halloween überhaupt schon einsatzbereit sein sollte.... aber das ging bis jetzt noch immer irgendwie   )
Hoffen wir dass es nicht Regnet. Plant bitte die tour nicht zu stramm, ich muss etwa 10km mit dem Bike anreisen (von Heusweiler aus)... oder kann mich jemand der aus der Richtung kommt mitnehmen?   

@carloz: wie siehts mit dir aus? biste wenigstens da dabei wenn du schon nicht mit nach Pforzheim fährst?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Wiseman (27. Oktober 2004)

Ahh! Wie könnt ihr nur  Das WE hätte mir jetzt besser gepasst. Aber Montag kann bzw. darf ich nicht fahren.

Vielleicht ein andermal.

Grüße,
Wiseman, dem 8:30 Uhr sowieso etwas zu früh gewesen wäre.


----------



## 007ike (27. Oktober 2004)

mal so unter uns, da ist es ja noch gar nicht richtig hell???


----------



## Wiseman (27. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> mal so unter uns, da ist es ja noch gar nicht richtig hell???


Sonnenaufgang ist 8:11 Uhr. Hell sollte es dann schon sein ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Scrat (28. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Sonnenaufgang ist 8:11 Uhr. Hell sollte es dann schon sein ...



Sonnenaufgang ist um 0711 - Winterzeit!   

Ich hab' wahrscheinlich keine Zeit   

Servus, Thomas


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit,

also das mit den Hostenbacher Alpen hatte ich doch schon erwähnt. Ich meine nicht die großen Berge. Da isch alles zugewaxxn und auf den Wegen die da sind komen immer so blaue Autos vom WerXschutz der VK Hütte 
Aber nebendran is ne kleinere Hald die is begeh und befahrbar. Wieso sacht mir Zeitweiser nich, dasser da schon gucken war ?! Ich wohn doch direkt da !   
Naja, also die kleine Halde dient nur zum mitnehmen. Das is ned allzugroß.
Wenns beliebt werd ich mal nen Plan machen, je nachdem von wo wir kommen !
Also man kann in Ensdorf anfangen, dann etwas Warndt mitnehmen und dann als Abschluß die Halde in Hostenbach und die, die dann in Ensdorf ihr Auto geparkt ham wieder back nach Ensdorf ? Wäre ja mal n Plan !
1.11 ginge nich bei mir, aber da is ja erst die SB Tour geplant, right ?
Dann mach ich mir mal um die Tour bei uns Gedanken.
Gucken, dass ich noch was schönes im Warndt find ;-)

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Oktober 2004)

Also Freunde wie sieht´s aus
Wer ist definitiv dabei?
Das Wetter wird gut, hell ist´s auch und spritzen wird´s a weng
Hab heute mittag nochmal den Püttlinger Monte Schlako 






 genossen und
die Route für Montag festgemacht.
Wir brauchen noch jemand , der die Verbindung von Göttelborn zur Halde A623 kennt!  
Die genaue Route legen wir am Montagmorgen gemeinsam fest, wobei jeder einen Teil zur Strecke beitragen  oder auch einfach nur mitfahren kann  .
Montag 8.30 Parkplatz  200m hinter der Autbahnunterführung an der Landstrasse zwischen Riegelsberg und Fischbach.
tac2006


----------



## Wiseman (30. Oktober 2004)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Wir brauchen noch jemand , der die Verbindung von Göttelborn zur Halde A623 kennt!


 Können wir nicht den gleichen Weg von Göttelborn nach Riegelsberg wieder zurück fahren und dann durchs netzbachtal zur Halde an der A623?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoR_1 (30. Oktober 2004)

@zeit: die Uhrzeit ist okay... 
mach dir über die Verbindung zwischen den Halden keine Gedanken... Domme und ich werden uns da was überlegen... 
Zum Treffpunkt: da könnte es noch Veränderungen geben... wir werden uns aber auch sicherlich darüber einig (soviel ist jedoch schon klar: Raum Rgb, Nbt)
Sonntag Mittag wird Treffpunkt und Abfahrt dann wohl definitiv feststehen. 
Dann kann ich dir auch genau sagen, mit wieviel Fahrern wir anrücken. 

@wise: Jetzt, wo R flachgefallen ist, siehts doch für Montag gut aus?! 

@carlos: Beweg deinen fetten Ar*** hier nach SB! Verdammte Sch****!


----------



## Wiseman (30. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> @wise: Jetzt, wo R flachgefallen ist, siehts doch für Montag gut aus?!


Das hatte vielmehr mit der Studie von Moose zu tun, als mit Rodalben. Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dabei.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin auch mit ziemlich hoher Sicherheit dabei! Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit ist Ok, ich werde möglicherweise aus Heusweiler mit dem Bike "anreisen". Vielleicht bringe ich auch noch jemanden mit der micht fährt...

Verbindungswege finden wir schon, es kennt sich ja doch jeder ein bisschen aus...



> @carlos: Beweg deinen fetten Ar*** hier nach SB! Verdammte Sch****!


Genau!     

Gruß
Chris


----------



## LoR_1 (31. Oktober 2004)

Martin und Domme sind, wie es momentan aussieht, nicht dabei.
Schade... 

McGyver ist bestimmt da.
Zeitweiser, Chris84.
Wiseman? Moose? Leeq? Carlos?
LoR_1 ist zu 95% auch am Start.


ABER: EINE BITTE:
DIE ZEIT!!!! Ich hab gerade nochmal alles durchgelesen... da ist es mir erst richtig aufgefallen! 8:30 h ??? ... ACHTUHRDREIßIG ??? 
Mein Gott! Wir werden erfrieren.
Vorschlag: 10:00 gleicher Ort.


----------



## LoR_1 (31. Oktober 2004)

** Anmerkung:* 
10:00 h ist auch verdammt früh.
Bedenkt man dass Halloween war und er (der Tag) ein Feiertag ist!!! ;-)

Also: Frühstens 10:00


----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> ** Anmerkung:*
> 10:00 h ist auch verdammt früh.
> Bedenkt man dass Halloween war und er (der Tag) ein Feiertag ist!!! ;-)
> 
> Also: Frühstens 10:00


Die Zeit ist schon ok. Wenn es am Montag kalt wird, ist es auch um 10:00 Uhr noch kalt.

Je nachdem wer jetzt alles mitkommt können wir ja abstimmen.
*Ich bin für 8:30 Uhr.*

Zum Thema Halloween kann ich nur sagen, man muss Prioritäten setzen und kann nicht auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen. Entweder ich gehe tags zuvor weg und gebe mir die Kanne oder ich stehe früh auf und gehe biken. Alles andere sind nur Ausreden.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoR_1 (31. Oktober 2004)

ohje... ich seh mich schon früh aufstehen...

trotzdem... ein Versuch ist es wert ;-)

Ich bin für 10 Uhr


----------



## MartinM (31. Oktober 2004)

also ich bin dann doch dabei

bin aber auch für 8:30 Uhr

tut mit leid LoR_1

MartinM


----------



## gemorje (31. Oktober 2004)

8:30 ist zwar früh und bedeutet für mich, dass ich um 7:45 losfahren muss, aber das geht schon in ordnung.
meine mutter hat nämlich morgen geburtstag und da besteht mittags anwesenheitspflicht. somit bin ich wieder rechtzeitig zu hause


----------



## leeqwar (31. Oktober 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitweiser, Chris84.
> Wiseman? Moose? Leeq? Carlos?



also ich entscheide mich wahrscheinlich für halloween (heute abend)  
aber auch wenn nicht, würde ich nicht um 8.30 h radfahren gehn.  

aus solidarität mit lor_1 stimme ich für 10 h !   

vielleicht dreh ich morgen mittag ne lockere runde.


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Oktober 2004)

Startzeit: bleibt bei 8.30 Mehrheit ist dafür!!
Startort: bleibt Parkplatz nach der Autobahnunterführung rechts
Frieren zählt nicht warmkurbeln ist angesagt.
Bei 14° von frieren sprechen ????????
Der Winter wird durchgefahren. jetzt wo der Boden gefriert und  bald eine dünne Schneedecke die Trails überzieht.  
Halloween ????? statt zu biken ???????   
Also der Jahreszeit entsprechend kleiden ,dicke Greifer auf die Felgen 
und ab geht´s zur Haldentour.  
Ich hoffe,auf vollzähliges Erscheinen.
Wer kommt noch mit ?? Moose ,carloz wie sieht`aus?


----------



## LoR_1 (31. Oktober 2004)

Gut... 08:30 ... Ihr habt es so gewollt   
Dann will ich aber auch keine Klagen hören...   

Noch einmal zum Meldeort:

Ich habe eine Skizze angefertigt, denn es ist nicht ganz klar, welcher Parkplatz "rechts" jetzt gemeint ist.. du weißt Zeit, es gibt zwei Richtungen... 
Dennoch glaube ich dich verstanden zu haben... 

guggst du hier:


----------



## chris84 (31. Oktober 2004)

Uhrzeit und Temperatur sind mir eigentlich ziemlich wurschd   heut nacht werd ich eh net viel pennen... und aufm Rad bin ich bis jetzt auch noch net eingepennt, auch wenn ich nachts vorher durchgemacht habe... lol

Die Skizze is ja mal cool   , auch wenn mir von Anfang an ziemlich klar war, welcher Parkplatz gemeint ist...

Carloz kommt nicht...

Also dann bis morgen früh!

Chris


----------



## carloz (31. Oktober 2004)

hi folX,

also wie gesagt bei mir geht es nich.
Bin aber dann bei der Haldentour Ensdorf dabei.
Bin mir noch nich im Klaren, wie wir dann im Warndt fahren. Werd da mal next week ne Strecke basteln !
Dann können wir in Ensdorf starten, dann irschndwie durchn Wald nach Werbeln rüber, dann Ludweiler, Überherrn, zurük und dann noch den kleinen Weg an den Hostenbacher Alpen mitgenommen 

Mal schaun !
Wünsch euch für moin frostige Luft und sehr tiefen Matsch   
Im Ernst: Tut euch nüscht !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Longshadow (31. Oktober 2004)

Da werde ich mich doch prompt mal einklinken und morgen früh am Start stehen. Hoffe die Multisensorik stimmt  

An alle, denen 8.30 Uhr zu früh ist: Morgen ist Allerheiligen, d.h. je früher ihr auf's Bike steigt, desto früher könnt ihr die Friedhofstour planen. Oder ist Extrem-couching angesagt??


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2004)

> Oder ist Extrem-couching angesagt??


die Couch reicht bei mir morgen nach der Tour wahrscheinlich net   da brauchts schon ein bett...

Ich hau mich dann jetzt auch mal ins Bett, vielleicht ist der Blutalkoholspiegel bis zur Abfahrt nachher unter 1Promille gesunken = fahrtauglich   )

Es Wetter scheint ja allen anschein nach auch zu halten...

also bis in 4,5 Stunden in Riegelsberg    -hicks-

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (1. November 2004)

also weder blutalkoholspiegel noch reflexe erlauben ein fahren...   

hello win rockz...   
ps: grüsse an domme von carsten c. !


----------



## LoR_1 (1. November 2004)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHRRG!!!*
Jeder der schon um 8:30 Uhr biken geht ist absolut irre!!! Bis gleich.



			
				leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hello win rockz...



@leeq: Das sind sehr, sehr, sehr gefährliche Späße


----------



## Wiseman (1. November 2004)

Schön war's, zumindest der erste Teil der Tour 
Schade, dass ich mich nicht nach mehr gfefühlt habe, um auch noch den Rest mitzufahren.
Na ja, das nächste mal.
War aber definitiv eine schöne Gruppe.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2004)

Ich bin mittlererweile auch wieder zuhause angekommen und hab sogar schon zu Mittag gegessen. In Püttlingen auf der Espenwald-Halde waren wir dann nur noch zu dritt (von ursprünglich 9 Startern...)
Auf der Abfahrt hab ich dann (zum ersten mal hier im Saarland) sogar meine Magura Julie zum faden gebracht, die scheibe war schön angelaufen und hat übel gerochen. Bei feuchtem Laub klappt das mit dem Intervallbremsen halt net mehr so doll...

Ein fettes Lob von meiner Seite für den Tour-Guide (mit dem roten Endorfin, die Namen hab ich schon wieder alle vergessen...)! das war echt super!     
Ich werd mal sehen ob sich das mit Samstags am Netzbachweiher mal einrichten lässt!

Wie siehts den aus mit dem gemachten Fotos? stellt ihr die alle online?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## zeitweiser (2. November 2004)

Hallo Freunde des Haldensports
erst mal vielen Dank für das zahlreiche Erscheinen trotz Halloween, Uhrzeit und Kälte.Hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht.Zeigt aber auch ,daß man mit seiner Krankheit nicht allein ist.
Danke an Michael( der mit dem roten Endorfin), der  den Tourguide mit vielen Tipps und Tricks übernommen hat und dafür gesorgt hat, daß die Truppe immer zusammengeblieben ist.   
Mir hat die Tour gezeigt, daß ich für den Haldensport noch etwas üben muss.
Was die Jungs gezeigt haben war erste Sahne    Respekt!! Hier fehlt mir definitiv noch die Überwindung .
Am Ende hatte ich 68km und 1100 hm inclusive Anfahrt aus Püttlingen auf dem Tacho.Somit wurde das Ziel einer 1000hm Tour klar erreicht.  
Leider hat sich die Truppe im Laufe der Tour  aus unterschiedlichen Gründen stark dezimiert,sodaß eigentlich nur noch 3 Fahrer den Püttlinger Monte Schlako befahren haben.   Auch hier gabs noch einen schönen langen Anstieg und für die harte Haldenfraktion ein paar Varianten für den Downhill.  
Fotos von der Tour gibts noch im Laufe der Woche   
Für die nächste Tour, die uns in den Bereich Ensdorf Warndt Hostenbach führen wird hoffe ich auf die Mitarbeit von Carloz der sicherlich schon fleißig am planen ist.Hab für diese Tour noch eine Ecke Herman-Röchling Höhe (Klostertrail )und Wildparktrail Vk anzubieten, die wir gerne mit in die Runde einbeziehen können.ca.1 Stunde und 15 KM  
Als Termin für die nächste Haldentour möchte ich den 14.11.ab 8.30 zur Diskussion stellen.
Also Jungs nicht durchhängen lassen und immer den A.... hinter den Sattel


----------



## LoR_1 (2. November 2004)

*He... Danke für die Blumen!* 
Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat.

Bis zum nächsten Mal*   

(* Leeq?, Moose?, Hssp??? Domme wird diesmal sicherlich auch dabei sein und Wiseman hält dann auch bis zum Schluß durch .)


----------



## chris84 (2. November 2004)

14.11. ab 8:30 is gebongt! (ich kann zwar im Moment noch nicht 100%ig zusagen, da ich die Woche zuvor auf nem Lehrgang bin, werd aber alles in Bewegung setzten um dabei zu sein!)
Wie siehts aus mit dem Treffpunkt? wo setzen wir am besten ein?

Ich bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Moose (2. November 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> *He... Danke für die Blumen!*
> Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal*
> ...



Ich tu was ich kann!!
Möchte ich mir doch nie entgehen lassen ... wäre am Montag auch gerne dabei gewesen, aber manchmal muss man Prioritäten setzen.

Dass Du ein genialer Tourguide bist wissen wir!! Weiter so!!!


----------



## Wiseman (2. November 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Du ein genialer Tourguide bist wissen wir!! Weiter so!!!


Dazu kann ich nur sagen, "Kein Kommentar!"
Man muss ihn eben kennen um ihn zu lieben  Es hat keinen Kilometer gedauert, da haben wir wieder im Unterholz gestanden  

@LoR_1: Ja, ich weis. Das nächste Mal bis zum bitteren Ende. 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (2. November 2004)

also ich fänd die nächste tour ziemlich interessant, weil ich die ganze zeit immer mal richtung röchling-höhe wollte. allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich mich um die uhrzeit lediglich bei nem marathon aufs rad setzen würde. wenn sich also ne humane zeit (>12uhr) ergibt bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## 007ike (3. November 2004)

Sehe ich auch so. Wäre gerne dabei, werde aber so früh nicht aufbrechen. 8.30 Uhr TP irgendwo bei SB heißt für mich, 45 min Fahrt, 30 min vorher aufstehen, sprich für Sonntag zu früh!


----------



## carloz (3. November 2004)

Moinsn,

da muss ich als Morgenmuffel auch mal meinen Senf zu geben 
also 8:30 is schon ziemlich brutal find ich.
Zudem kann ich Sonntags nich, da ich da fürn SaarAmateur aufn Sporti muss und da mittlerweile schon um 12, 12:30 in Dienst gestellt werde.
Somit bleibt für mich der Freitagnachmittag, bzw. der Samstag ausser den jetzigen, da ich da renovieren werde...
Nich, dass ich das nächste mal wieder nich kann und der chris mich steinigt 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (3. November 2004)

> Nich, dass ich das nächste mal wieder nich kann und der chris mich steinigt


genau so siehts aus!   

Mir ists prinzipiell egal ob samstag oder sonntag. Freitag is schlecht, dafür wirds schon zu früh dunkel. (Ich bin erst um 3 von der Arbeit zurück)

Was seit ihr nur alle für Morgenmuffel?     Kriegt ihr den Ar... nicht hoch oder was?  
8:30 ist doch eine ideale Zeit, man will ja schließlich auch irgendwann zumittag essen. Und 4-5h muss man für ne Tour bei schönem Wetter ja doch einplanen. Wegen mir können wir auch schon früher weg, hauptsache es ist so hell das man was sieht   

@Carloz: dein Nebenjob beim Saaramateur ist sehr sehr schlecht fürs Biken, Sonntags ist mitunter der wichtigste Bike-tag    -> also: Kündigen, geld fürs Bike brauchste ja im Moment keins mehr   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## zeitweiser (4. November 2004)

Neuer Alternativtermin Sa.20.11.04 12:3  0
Treffpunkt : Klosterparkplatz Heiligenborn in Bous direkt am Ortseingang  rechts aus Richtung VK.
Risiko: ab 16:30 wird´s langsam finster. Also Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.
Wie sieht´s denn damit aus ? 
Wir fahren  die Halden Püttlingen Ensdorf und Hostenbach.
Bereich Bous Püttlingen bis Ensdorf kann ich übernehmen .Ab Ensdorf Warndt und Hostenbach wird Carloz sicherlich gerne guiden.


----------



## chris84 (5. November 2004)

> Neuer Alternativtermin Sa.20.11.04 12:30


Abgelehnt!   

Ich muss nach Ensdorf mit dem Bike anreisen, wir sind mindestens 4h unterwegs -> ich komm vor der Dunkelheit nicht mehr heim. Und ich werde mit Sicherheit auf die Halden keine Beleuchtung mitnehmen, um ganz am Ende der Tour für ne halbe Stunde Licht zu haben. 

Bei einer Abfahrtszeit zwischen 8 und 10:30 bin ich gerne dabei, alles Spätere ist mir wegen Dunkelheit zu riskant!
Oder Abfahrt 16:30, dann aber komplett mit Licht...

Gruß
Chris

PS: wo bleiben denn die Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campyonly (9. November 2004)

Hallo,

am Sonntag war wieder Haldentour - SWWWWWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!

Hab' ein paar Bilder ins Album geklebt - z.B.:







Alle Fotos samt Karte gibt's demnächst auf FunZzeL.de

Grüße,

Campyonly

P.S.: Wenn ich jetzt noch die Nicks von den Mitbikern kennen würde...


----------



## Wiseman (9. November 2004)

campyonly schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wenn ich jetzt noch die Nicks von den Mitbikern kennen würde...


Sieht mir nach domme und LoR_1 aus =)

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## campyonly (9. November 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht mir nach domme und LoR_1 aus =)
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



O.K. - die kannte ich noch... und Uwe G. (übrigens ein MÖRDERGEHEIMNISVOLLER Nick - was könnte der nur bedeuten...?)

Aber der Rest? Egal - ohne Helm und Rad erkenne ich die Leute sowieso nicht!


----------



## chris84 (12. November 2004)

wer fährt denn da einfach ne Halden-Tour ohne vorher hier bescheid zu sagen? (oder hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?  )
Ich wär sicherlich auch wieder dabei gewesen, bei dem Wetter!

wie siehts denn nun aus mit der nächsten Tour? kommenden Sonntag bin ich verfügbar.

Und was is nu mit den Bildern von der ersten Haldentour am 1.11.? ich hab bis jetzt noch keins gesehen und es wurden doch einige gemacht, oder?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## zeitweiser (18. November 2004)

Monte Schlako die Zweite  
Treffpunkt Sonntag 21.11.04 9:00 Uhr  Parkplatz Kloster Heiligenborn in Bous
Geplante Halden: Püttlingen, Ensdorf, HostenbachWer ist dabei?


----------



## Wiseman (18. November 2004)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber 9:00 Uhr ist mir persönlich etwas früh.
Mir persönlich wäre 10:30 Uhr lieber. Etwas früher würde zur Not auch noch gehen aber da kann ich keine Pünktlichkeit versprechen (okok, erwischt. Pünktlichkeit ist relativ  )

Letztendlich mache ich es auch davon abhängig was die anderen Leuts vom Sonntags-GA1-Thread machen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## zeitweiser (19. November 2004)

was ist los freunde des haldenspochts.  
Wollt ihr euch diese tour wirklich entgehen lassen.  
der klostertrail an der böschung zur herman röchlinghöhe,der wildparktrail mit seinen 40Treppenstufen als abfahrt richtung köllertal , der monte Schlako mit dem einmaligen blick bis in den Hochwald , die Halde Ensdorf endlich seit einem halben Jahr für uns geöffnet mit vielfältigen Möglichkeiten der hochprozentigen Abfahrt ,der Warndtwald mit seinen Trails .  
Das Wetter wird trocken und kalt also ideal.
Also wo hängt´s
Über die Uhrzeit können wir noch diskutieren.
Später als 9.30 sollten wir alledings nicht starten, da wir für den teil püttlingen und ensdorf locker 2,5 stunden brauchen werden,dann fehlt noch der warndt und Hostenbach.


----------



## chris84 (20. November 2004)

prinzipiell wär ich dabei, wegen mir auch schon um halb 8   

Ich muss nur noch zusehen dass ich meine alten Pedale wieder einsatzbereit bekomme, letzten Sonntag hab ich mal wieder meine Look 4x4 geschrottet (zum 2. Mal die Achse gebrochen, auf ebener Strecke ohne großen Kraftaufwand hats klick gemacht und durch war sie -> konstruktionsfehler...)
Ich werd aber alles versuchen um dabei zu sein! 

Wat is mit Carloz?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## LoR_1 (20. November 2004)

LoR_1 meldet sich auch ab.
Keine Zeit. Keine Zeit. Keine Zeit. Keine Zeit. Keine Zeit. Keine Zeit. Keine Zeit. 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## zeitweiser (20. November 2004)

Wie versprochen die bilder der letzten haldentour vom 01.11.04  
Hat gedauert wegen huddel mit die technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. November 2004)

endlich    

boa, das war ja echt brutal steil   

für morgen muss ich nu leider doch absagen, sonst bekomme ich ärger mit meiner Family   
und das bei dem Wetter   

Wie siehts am drauffolgenden Wochenende aus? 
und was ist mit dir, Carloz? melde dich mal zu Worte!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Longshadow (20. November 2004)

Tja Zeitweiser, scheint mir als kriegt morgen früh keiner der Jungs den A... aus dem Bett.  
Falls dem so ist und Du auf die Halden verzichten kannst, so kann ich Dir anbieten um 9.30Uhr morgen früh von Saarlouis aus Richtung Litermont zu starten. Ist zwar keine Halde unterwegs, aber auch ganz nett.
Kannst Dich ja kurzfristig melden, oder Du findest doch noch ein paar Halden-Anhänger ...


----------



## zeitweiser (20. November 2004)

Bin um 9.00 Uhr am Klosterparkplatz Heiligenborn in Bous.
Wer da ist fährt mit, der Rest soll sich erst mal  ausschlafen.
Vielleicht ist´s dann ja Dunkel für ne Nachttour.


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem das Thema wieder aktuell wird und sich die erste Haldentour erstmalig verjährt schlage ich mal eine Haldentour im Dunkeln vor.
Wie siehts bei euch am 31.10 ab 17:00 Uhr oder auch später aus.
Da wir alle am 01.11frei haben mit open end bis die Akkus leer sind.


----------



## chris84 (26. Oktober 2005)

schlecht!    bin aufn Geburtstag eingeladen   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Skeletor23 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand mal beschreiben wie ich von SB-City aus
auf die Schlakenhalde an der Russhütte komme??
Ist das die die man sieht, wenn man von der 623 aus nach SB reinfährt (rechts)???

Kenne mich nicht so aus und weiß nicht wie ich zur Fischbachbrücke komme?

Dank im Voraus, Gruß Daniel


----------



## leeqwar (27. Oktober 2005)

vom ludwigskreisel in richtung russhütte, nach etwa 300-400 meter geht rechts ein kleiner teerweg ab, der nach ca 50 metern an einer schranke endet und dann in einen breiten waldweg übergeht. ich denke es ist der 2. weg rechts, der abgeht. wenn du dir den stadtplan http://sbserver2.saarbruecken.de:4680/query
ansiehst, kannst du es schön erkennen. den weg fährst du immer geradeaus. irgendwann hinter dem kuppen ganz oben stösst du auf einen schrägen querweg. dem folgst du nach links. dann kommst du am fuss der halde raus.

es gibt noch ein paar andere möglichkeiten, beispielsweise am güterbahnhof vorbei, durch rodenhof hoch. ist aber komplizierter zu erklären. vielleicht fährst du freitags mal beim hssp mit, bestimmt kann limit dann ne tour in die richtung machen.


----------



## MartinM (27. Oktober 2005)

Hey leeqwar,

wo zeigt denn dein routenplaner hin??????  
Die Halde am Staden hab ich immer übersehen       

Skeletor: Du kannst auch einfach vom Ludwigskreisel an der Autobahnauffahrt hochfahren (am Stadion, Saarlandhalle und Eishalle vorbei)
wenn Du auf der Linken Seite fährst geht der Bordstein im Wald in einen Waldweg über, immer geradeaus fahren und links ist dann irgendwann die Halde (direkt am Weg)

Wenn ich am Montag wieder in SB bin würde ich mitfahren
würde aber einen Treffpunkt frühestens 19Uhr bevorzugen (Hauptbahnhof, wie beim Nachtbiken)


Grüße Martin


----------



## leeqwar (27. Oktober 2005)

naja, sie haben 22°C gemeldet. warum nicht mal "langsam" am staden anfangen...   

früher konnte man einfach auf einen kompletten kartenausschnitt verlinken. war nur zu faul, mich mit dem perl-skript zu beschäftigen. 
hier der richtige ausschnitt:
klick

schade, dass du nur so spät kannst. sonst hätte wir ne tour fahren können, aber leider habe ich kein licht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (27. Oktober 2005)

Danke schonmal....denke ich werd das jetzt schon finden  

@leeqwar: wenn morgen nix mehr dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich werde mich um 14h mit meinem Kollegen am Spielplatz am Staden treffen und dann auch Richtung Netzbachtal fahren.

Gruß Oberaggi


----------



## chris84 (28. Oktober 2005)

trifft man irgendjemanden von euch um 14:30 am Parkplatz Netzbachtal an? dann werd ich mich nämlich auch in die Richtung auf den Weg machen. Früher geht bei mir leider nicht...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Oktober 2005)

Wir fahren dann auch zum Parkplatz Netzbachtal (das ist ja da wo die Straße von Neuhaus kommt und es nach Dudweiler geht?)
Sollte in einer halben Stunde ja leicht zu schaffen sein.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Oktober 2005)

Skeletor23 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schonmal....denke ich werd das jetzt schon finden
> 
> @leeqwar: wenn morgen nix mehr dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei



leider bin ich immer noch nicht ganz gesund, daher gehe ich heute lieber mal noch meiner terziär sportart nach. schade, es ist richtig schönes bike-wetter.
wünsche euch allen viel spass !


----------



## Skeletor23 (28. Oktober 2005)

bei mir hats heut auch nicht geklappt, hab mir wohl ne schmerzhafte Rippenprellung zugezogen und werd jetzt wohl ein paar Tage Radpause einlegen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

